# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỏi về cách nối driver alpha step- ASD16AC và BOB ECUT

## hardfarmer

Chào các bác, tôi dùng BOB ECUT và Driver ASD 16A-C, theo hướng dẫn đấu nối ECUT và ông bạn tôi đấu dây cho đã chạy ổn định. Tôi tò mò mở ra xem thế nào và đọc hướng dẫn đấu nối thì vẽ lại hình bên dưới, tuy nhiên tôi thấy trong tài liệu ASD 16-AC không nói rõ chân nào là P+,P-,D+,D-
Các bác giải thích giúp tôi nhé.
Suy đoán theo hình vẽ thì chân 12 là P-, chân 10 là D-
Chân 11 là P+, chân 9 là D+  (Chú thích các chân của ASD như bảng dưới của ảnh).
Nhưng tôi vẫn không hiểu sao lại như thế,   vì nó đánh dấu là CW và CCW chứ không thấy nói +,- gì cả.

----------


## nhatson

dấu gạch ở trên đầu là "-"

b.r

----------


## hardfarmer

Cảm ơn bác Linh nhiều, tôi không biết tý gì về điện luôn, thử mò xem ông bạn làm thế nào. Hiện còn mấy món Homing/Limit nữa ông ấy làm chạy rất OK bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Cảm ơn bác Linh nhiều, tôi không biết tý gì về điện luôn, thử mò xem ông bạn làm thế nào. Hiện còn mấy món Homing/Limit nữa ông ấy làm chạy rất OK bác ạ.


cái dấu hiệu đó ko thuộc ngành điện ah, nó nằm trong bộ môn toán logic, thế hệ 8x em học vào cấp 3 

b.r

----------


## hardfarmer

Bác Linh cho hỏi muốn đảo chiều quay của động cơ thì mình phải đảo đầu dây thế nào? (không đảo được trong phần mềm bác ơi)

----------

